# EP fiber substitue



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

maybe congo hair...

http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/Materials/Chart_Congo_Hair_Blends.htm


----------



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

Steve Farrar's,. SF h20 blend.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ferrars is bulkier and imo comes out nicer.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks you have given me some options. Congo Hair is much less expensive than EP. Does it react the same


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Buy Ferrars.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bluwave said:


> maybe congo hair...
> 
> http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/Materials/Chart_Congo_Hair_Blends.htm


Thanks blue. I went there and purchased about 10 colors. 1.75 each compared to $8 for EP. Is probably the same stuff


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

Fish can't tell the difference between ep and Congo fiber


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

ep and Congo are the same deal and fly tyers dungeon has some really good color combos. Ships fast and you get a lot for your money.

I will no longer be buying ep after ordering my last batch of Congo.


----------



## Halfhitch (Feb 5, 2008)

Been following the thread - thanks all for the posts. Never heard of the 'the dungeon' before, but I've been to their site and this thread has made me consider trying them in replacement of EP which is now at $7, and Farrar is almost $6, at most of my on-line sources. For a few flies it may not mater a lot, but over time that can amount to a significant difference from $1.75. After some research, I find on both earlier Microskiff tying posts (April 2014) as well as on other tying sites, their users are generally very happy with their synthetic hair and other products, and particularly the value compared to EP and Farrar. Although the products are not exactly the same, they're reviewed as being very similar. 

Texasag07, since you seem to have recently received orders from them, what has been your experience with their turnaround time? Slow turnaround is the only negative I have found about them, and most of those comments are old and may no longer be the case. Even if it is still the case, I wouldn't hold that against them, or let it influence the decision to order from them as I understand it's a small operation, but it would be nice to know and plan for.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Senyo's laser dub.


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

I made an order with the dungeon and package was received within a week.This was about 3 months ago. Near the holidays he gets backed up with orders and might take a while longer. He is a single man operation. I tie commercially and can tell u it definitely saves when buying in bulk. Can't recommend them enough.


----------



## Halfhitch (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, that's what I hoped to hear.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

I have most off these, congo is easliy the best value, I like tying with it also.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Mingo ******, do you have a website?

I also use the Steve Farrars for some things, as well as some others. I have to admit I'm always looking for better materials as well as better pricing. I have a love/hate relationship with the EP type materials. So even if someone says Congo is the bomb for $1.75 (which is cheap), I wouldn't go order a big batch of it until I get a few samples in and see if it's what you are looking for. And just because one color looks good doesn't mean the other colors will be what you are looking for. That's what keeps me the kind of touchy, feely, hands-on type of guy when I walk in a shop to look for materials. Otherwise, ordering it on-line blindly and showing up not being what you were hoping for, will cause it to get throw in the pile of stuff you may or may not ever use.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Mingo ******, do you have a website?
> 
> I also use the Steve Farrars for some things, as well as some others. I have to admit I'm always looking for better materials as well as better pricing. I have a love/hate relationship with the EP type materials. So even if someone says Congo is the bomb for $1.75 (which is cheap), I wouldn't go order a big batch of it until I get a few samples in and see if it's what you are looking for. And just because one color looks good doesn't mean the other colors will be what you are looking for. That's what keeps me the kind of touchy, feely, hands-on type of guy when I walk in a shop to look for materials. Otherwise, ordering it on-line blindly and showing up not being what you were hoping for, will cause it to get throw in the pile of stuff you may or may not ever use.


Here you go this is were I purchased it

http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/Materials/Chart_Congo_Hair.htm

I have not used EP yet but have used fish hair or whatever it is and the flies look good and catch fish


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Here you go this is were I purchased it
> 
> http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/Materials/Chart_Congo_Hair.htm
> 
> I have not used EP yet but have used fish hair or whatever it is and the flies look good and catch fish


Yea I saw that same link that Bluewave provided. Thanks.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I've heard of folks going to the Ethnic womens hair places and buying weave material for pretty cheap


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

Backwater at the moment I don't,should be along shortly. Tying for a bunch of local guides that's keeping me fairly busy. My Instagram is @mingo_gringo. Not much up there now,but will be posting pics there soon as well. Will let you guys know when my site is online


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mingo ****** said:


> Backwater at the moment I don't,should be along shortly. Tying for a bunch of local guides that's keeping me fairly busy. My Instagram is @mingo_gringo. Not much up there now,but will be posting pics there soon as well. Will let you guys know when my site is online


Post some stuff on the "what's everybody been tying" thread. Also post your 3 best flies on the "What's your 3 best flies" thread.


----------



## Ganderzone (Oct 6, 2015)

Been using the Congo blends for about 5 years, same as EP. Check out the h20 twist instead of Krystal flash, also the crab dubbing is pretty slick for a buck a pack.


----------



## jade70 (Apr 17, 2015)

spoke with the guy at Fly tyers dungeon he will make blends for you in fact the black and gray crab duding was something I asked for, for our black drum and he added it to his site. also if the congo hair is not "kinky" enough soak it in boiling water for ten minutes and let it dry. I have not seen a difference between it and ep. I also make brushes with the northern light, crystal web and the kraken dubbings all work very well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jade70 said:


> spoke with the guy at Fly tyers dungeon he will make blends for you in fact the black and gray crab duding was something I asked for, for our black drum and he added it to his site. also if the congo hair is not "kinky" enough soak it in boiling water for ten minutes and let it dry. I have not seen a difference between it and ep. I also make brushes with the northern light, crystal web and the kraken dubbings all work very well.


I don't know what y'all are talking about. I use different colors of yarn to make crabs. But I'm old school


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bluwave said:


> maybe congo hair...
> 
> http://www.flytyersdungeon.com/Materials/Chart_Congo_Hair_Blends.htm


Blue
Thanks again. I received my shipment of Congo Hair. From flytiersdungeon it is great. Vibrant Colors and iredesent I'll post some pictures soon


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jade70 said:


> spoke with the guy at Fly tyers dungeon he will make blends for you in fact the black and gray crab duding was something I asked for, for our black drum and he added it to his site. also if the congo hair is not "kinky" enough soak it in boiling water for ten minutes and let it dry. I have not seen a difference between it and ep. I also make brushes with the northern light, crystal web and the kraken dubbings all work very well.


How do you make the brushes?


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Blue
> Thanks again. I received my shipment of Congo Hair. From flytiersdungeon it is great. Vibrant Colors and iredesent I'll post some pictures soon


Not a problem, it's pretty good stuff and the price is hard to beat.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Prices are good, but it's lacking a description of the products and the amounts, like the eyes for instance. They show 4 eyes per color but don't show how many you will actually get.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bluwave said:


> Not a problem, it's pretty good stuff and the price is hard to beat.












Tied up some baitfish using Congo. I have been tying for years but this is the first time I have used this stuff. I have tied baitfish with other stuff
Glued the eyes on with Loctite Gel and then brushed Loon UV epoxy. I could have trimmed them more but once they get wet the fish won't care


----------

